# New avatar



## MagNetCZ (Mar 7, 2008)

Finally made one, heh.
Not sure if it wouldn't be better to switch the colors, make the U shaped thingy (It's a kind of stylized magnet before you ask) orange and BG black, it actully looks kinda cool that way.
Maybe I've also put a bit too much in it, whatcha think?


----------



## benchma®k (Mar 8, 2008)

I like it!!

Simple,.. clean,.. i cant imagine it inverted. Post both options but i bet the one you're using now is the best.


Good job


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 8, 2008)

...when you said C&C i though you meant command and conquer....


i like it though!


----------



## MagNetCZ (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks for the input.
With c&c I meant crits and comments but I guess you already got that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway here's a quick inverting job, it's actually just a changed layer order so it doesn't have that bevel effect but I don't think it would fit anyway.





If I'd go with this one I'd prolly edit it so it looks like decayed paint.

Maybe I could make it a gif and have it switch every minute or so


----------

